# Kothorix's video made me stop being a furry.



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

This video is being recommended to everyone on YouTube, and it not only made me leave the furry fandom but also hate it, not only because of the points in the video which I believe to be true, but the comments are full of anti-furries and are like "gas the furries" and "if furries want to be animals then we have the right to euthanize them" and "gamers rise up", and I care about what people think of the fandom and I didn't want to be made fun of or bullied or thought of negatively anymore.


----------



## FoxyForest (Nov 13, 2018)

Maybe you should learn to not care what people think of you. I am furry, I like the artwork, I like the adult artwork, I think it's okay that people have fursuits, I think it's okay if people have murrsuits.

Yes, there are animal abusing zoophiles in the fandom, there are pedophiles in the fandom, but the fandom doesn't turn them into those things. The furry fandom is honestly what you make of it, there is no defining rule or one voice that speaks for everyone in this fandom. That's because there are so many unique individuals with their own interpretation as to what the fandom means to them.

If someone talks crap about me being a furry I wouldn't care, because all the things they say about me aren't true, so it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

FoxyForest said:


> Maybe you should learn to not care what people think of you.



It's honestly kind of hard to do that when you're the literal black sheep of the internet...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2018)

Nothing to see here people, report and move on.


----------



## FatalBlackRose (Nov 13, 2018)

To be honest I suggest you avoid the pointless drama like the plague. It's not going to get anyone anywhere in life, and the only thing it'll do is cause unnecessary worrying. How I see it is; I will forever be a 'furry' and I won't let anyone get in between me and my preferred hobbies.


----------



## FoxyForest (Nov 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nothing to see here people, report and move on.



This guy gets it


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeah, me too. I don’t feel safe anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 13, 2018)

So it's starting to get suggested to non-furries now?

That's pretty dope.


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 13, 2018)

That's interesting  
As a newly arrived, I can't speak to the validity of the things he brings up in the video. There is no doubt going to be some truth there, though. In which case.. That's kind of scary and off-putting. 
But ultimately, the things he brings up are a generalization and don't apply universally. Not everyone is all or even any of the things he says.

Any community or fandom is the sum of its members - or to put it more plainly: what the community is like is entirely shaped by the people in it. That said, being a furry is an individual experience, as we each are drawn to different elements of it. We simply have a common denominator in our interest in anthropomorphic animals.
And humans are social creatures, so we want to be accepted and feel a sense of belonging somewhere. For many people, they find that in being a furry and immersing themselves in this interest along with other like-minded people.

What's the point I'm getting at?
It's understandable to be frustrated in seeing this video. It's understandable not wanting to be scorned. And if seeing the things he says and seeing the constant disdain of furries makes you want to leave it behind, I can understand as much. If "being a furry" is a cause for stress in your life, leaving it is perfectly understandable. But if it's something you like and feel drawn to, then I think it would be better to help shape the fandom into a more healthy environment, one that you can enjoy and be proud of


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 13, 2018)

Wasn't this already posted before...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2018)

Hmmmm. This sounds like someone else who used to be on here, but they got banned. So tbey made another account, talked more bullshit, and got banned again. It really doesn't matter how many alt accounts you create, you still talk the same shit, and noone is gonna listen, because we know the truth.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2018)

I just watched that video. Sounds to me like Kothorix is just playing the pity me victim card. Sounds to me like he was an enabler. If you have been preyed upon, then why wouldn't you tell? Not only didn't he tell, but he continued to be that victim for 10 more years. Not saying that two wrongs make a right, but it sounds like he got exactly what he wanted.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't quite like this guy since he's said some pretty freaky things about people who were into kiddos if I remember correctly. I do have mixed feelings about the fandom though. I feel like too much crap gets pushed under the rug from people who either secretly support some stuff or people who just let it happen without saying a word.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I just watched that video. Sounds to me like Kothorix is just playing the pity me victim card. Sounds to me like he was an enabler. If you have been preyed upon, then why wouldn't you tell? Not only didn't he tell, but he continued to be that victim for 10 more years. Not saying that two wrongs make a right, but it sounds like he got exactly what he wanted.



Victim blaming mode enabled.

Well done, no wonder all the things that person spoke about is rampant in the community if people like you shoot the messenger instead.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 13, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Victim blaming mode enabled.
> 
> Well done, no wonder all the things that person spoke about is rampant in the community if people like you shoot the messenger instead.


How does one shoot the messenger... exactly?


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 13, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> How does one shoot the messenger... exactly?


A gun. Or if one were old-fashioned, a bow and arrow.


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hmmmm. This sounds like someone else who used to be on here, but they got banned. So tbey made another account, talked more bullshit, and got banned again. It really doesn't matter how many alt accounts you create, you still talk the same shit, and noone is gonna listen, because we know the truth.





whyt31 said:


> Wasn't this already posted before...


Whoever this guy is, I'm not them. And I found the thread, they haven't been banned.


----------



## Julen (Nov 13, 2018)

lol


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 13, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Ah yeah I forget most furries have autism.



If you're going to embrace call-out culture as enthusiastically as you do in your other posts, it would be wise to be a little more thoughtful before throwing out flippant digs about autism.


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If you're going to embrace call-out culture as enthusiastically as you do in your other posts, it would be wise to be a little more thoughtful before throwing out flippant digs about autism.


He probably meant that furries are more likely to be autistic than the general population.

Still, let's not stray from the topic of the thread.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2018)

Another thread that will inevitably be labeled a dumpster fire.

To quote a certain white stormtrooper from a certain movie who had a certain Jedi pull a certain trick: "This is not the thread you're looking for."


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Another thread that will inevitably be labeled a dumpster fire.
> 
> To quote a certain white stormtrooper from a certain movie who had a certain Jedi pull a certain trick: "This is not the thread you're looking for."


Another day another alt I suppose :/
Didn’t we already argue about this topic?


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Another day another alt I suppose :/
> Didn’t we already argue about this topic?



That guy was looking for refutations for that Kothorix said, I'm looking for ways to deal with the inevitable hate and death of the fandom that will come out of this.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 13, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> He probably meant that furries are more likely to be autistic than the general population.
> 
> Still, let's not stray from the topic of the thread.



I’m a She but thank you. Reading back it sounded incredibly inflammatory what I said so I apologise, I just got frustrated by what the video was saying.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> That guy was looking for refutations for that Kothorix said, I'm looking for ways to deal with the inevitable hate and death of the fandom that will come out of this.


I doubt people will listen, but I’ll try to put my 2 cents in

1.) He got involved with all the drama and hate, that’s why he experienced it. It’s like getting in a pool and complaining that it’s wet. If you purposely get involved with the drama, you’ll receive it back. While I do acknowledge these issues exist, they aren’t as extreme for the average fur as he claims.

2.) The furry fandom is more of an idea than a community imo, And the fandom is huge. It would be extremely difficult to kill something off just like that


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I doubt people will listen, but I’ll try to put my 2 cents in
> 
> 1.) He got involved with all the drama and hate, that’s why he experienced it. It’s like getting in a pool and complaining that it’s wet. If you purposely get involved with the drama, you’ll receive it back. While I do acknowledge these issues exist, they aren’t as extreme for the average fur as he claims.
> 
> 2.) The furry fandom is more of an idea than a community imo, And the fandom is huge. It would be extremely difficult to kill something off just like that



So then how do I deal with all the hate


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> So then how do I deal with all the hate


Don’t get involved with drama, no matter how right you think you’ll be.

And hate will be everywhere, people want a reaction out of someone, 

If someone continues to give you problems, writing mean messages or being a douche overall, the best thing to do is ignore it. They’ll get frustrated you aren’t reacting, get bored, and move on.


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 13, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> So then how do I deal with all the hate


The same way you deal with dishes. Either you do your best to ignore it as it grows more nasty or you accept that dealing with the dishes is part of the good meal you just had.

Or less analogous: ignore it or take it in your stride. 
Whether people hate on furries or not is a minor inconvenience at worst. So just smile and have fun. Don't get yourself caught up in worry and frustration over something as insignificant as what strangers online think. As for real life family, friends, and acquaintances... Deal with it when it becomes an issue, instead of making an issue out of dealing with it


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

Furryfox777 said:


> The same way you deal with dishes. Either you do your best to ignore it as it grows more nasty or you accept that dealing with the dishes is part of the good meal you just had.
> 
> Or less analogous: ignore it or take it in your stride.
> Whether people hate on furries or not is a minor inconvenience at worst. So just smile and have fun. Don't get yourself caught up in worry and frustration over something as insignificant as what strangers online think. As for real life family, friends, and acquaintances... Deal with it when it becomes an issue, instead of making an issue out of dealing with it


I generally see your point, But with your dishes example, I think that people will hate because they want some sort of reaction; wouldn’t the best course of action be to ignore it?


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I generally see your point, But with your dishes example, I think that people will hate because they want some sort of reaction; wouldn’t the best course of action be to ignore it?


I made it up on the spot and didn't feel it worked, but I put it there any way. My proposed solutions are pretty much the same. Ignore it or laugh it off and move on, since responding to negativity rarely results in anything but more negativity ^^


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

Scales42 said:


>


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 13, 2018)

I think iam going to talk about kothorix' video one last time... 

He chose to get involved in drama on multiple occasions.

He chose the people he surrounded himself with.

He chose to get hyper invested in the fandom.

His terrible life decisions have let him to the point where he is right now.
But instead of just accepting this simple fact HE CHOSE to make a completely
one sided _cry me a river_ video that makes the fandom look EVEN WORSE than
it already is. Not that I would care at this point...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 13, 2018)

Furryfox777 said:


> A gun. Or if one were old-fashioned, a bow and arrow.



Kick him in a well instead.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2018)

Scales42 said:


>





TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 47301


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> View attachment 47315







Garbage video quality, I know.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 13, 2018)

I can guarantee that there is a 9 billion percent chance that this thread is going to get closed down by mew.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 13, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I think iam going to talk about kothorix' video one last time...
> 
> He chose to get involved in drama on multiple occasions.
> 
> ...



Another victim blamer. 

Maybe the fandom does deserve to crash and burn at this point. That Metokur troll guy exposed the seedy underbelly in the community and instead of self regulating the fandom circled the wagons (not literal wagons fyi). 

I’m starting to agree with the person who says this fandom is going to crash and burn, I think it’s going to end up making itself so hated only the anarchist/disgusting elements of the community will want to remain.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I can guarantee that there is a 9 billion percent chance that this thread is going to get closed down by mew.


I’ll go grab the 8ball to check :v


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 13, 2018)

This thread lools like a dumbster fire
Lets lighten the mood by posting a old meme
Aaj ka topic hai D se dab
Dab d-dab d-dab, dab dab!

cool clothes
Plus attitude
Plus new hand moves, and dab!
And dab, and dab and dab and dab!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2018)

If you want to make the fandom a better community, there's a list of dogfuckers and their allies on Twitter.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> This thread lools like a dumbster fire
> Lets lighten the mood by posting a old meme
> Aaj ka topic hai D se dab
> Dab d-dab d-dab, dab dab!
> ...


Oh no...
Please no...
I unfortunately remember that meme now


----------



## Alv (Nov 13, 2018)

Is this another dumpster fire?


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 13, 2018)

Alv said:


> Is this another dumpster fire?


Yep


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> If you want to make the fandom a better community, there's a list of dogfuckers and their allies on Twitter.


Well, gotta start somewhere..


----------



## Alv (Nov 13, 2018)

*pours extra gas on it and parks a propane truck nearby*


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 13, 2018)

I'd say the comments about the "death of the fandom" are overstating things.  The fandom is a lot more resilient than that, it's withstood bigger things and there are huge pockets of it who will be only vaguely aware of this Kothorix guy (if at all).


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 13, 2018)

Koth chose to back alt right nuts and cub porn. He has none of my sympathy. The zoosadist shit pisses me off though. Anyone pm a link to that twitter list?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Koth chose to back alt right nuts and cub porn. He has none of my sympathy. The zoosadist shit pisses me off though. Anyone pm a link to that twitter list?


That whole correy coyote thing?
Someone put a video in open chat about it
(It seems suspicious to me, that it’s so close time wise with the whole kero thing though)


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 13, 2018)

My last two cents in here. Can we all just stop crying about that stupid video because complaining about that video is the only thing that's going to drive us down to the ground


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> My last two cents in here. Can we all just stop crying about that stupid video because complaining about that video is the only thing that's going to drive us down to the ground


GET TO THE GROUND, NOW!


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2018)

I think this makes *three* threads, about that video so far. Anymore, and we may have to create a separate forum subsection for them.

But I suspect a few sock-puppets/alts/trolls, here; all this talk about, 'the sky is falling, the fandom is gonna DIE" is a bit over the top.


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think this makes *three* threads, about that video so far. Anymore, and we may have to create a separate forum subsection for them.
> 
> But I suspect a few sock-puppets/alts/trolls, here; all this talk about, 'the sky is falling, the fandom is gonna DIE" is a bit over the top.


Let's return to matters of greater import, like the mischief of foxes. I admit a personal bias, but I find that to be hugely more important than overgeneralizations and doomsaying.

The fact of having an interest in anthropomorphic creatures exists separately from the furry fandom. The fandom is simply a gathering of people who share the interest. And the furry fandom seems to have numerous subdivisions. You can't kill ideas.


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 13, 2018)

Furryfox777 said:


> Let's return to matters of greater import, like the mischief of foxes. I admit a personal bias, but I find that to be hugely more important than overgeneralizations and doomsaying.
> 
> The fact of having an interest in anthropomorphic creatures exists separately from the furry fandom. The fandom is simply a gathering of people who share the interest. And the furry fandom seems to have numerous subdivisions. You can't kill ideas.



And the idea of fox mischief goes back at least as far as Aesop - It has seen multiple civilizations rise and fall!


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> And the idea of fox mischief goes back at least as far as Aesop - It has seen multiple civilizations rise and fall!


Grapes suxx!!!


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> And the idea of fox mischief goes back at least as far as Aesop - It has seen multiple civilizations rise and fall!



I first met @Izzy4895  when I was dusting my 78 volume set of books, "A history of Vulpine Mischief, from Ancient Times to Present"

And just that _single_ fox has caused an additional two volumes, to be added to the set.

Clearly this merits that I produce a You Tube video, warning the fandom of our impending doom at the paws of these irresistibly cunning charmers!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 13, 2018)

Furryfox777 said:


> Grapes suxx!!!


Damn Imperialist!


----------



## Aznig (Nov 13, 2018)

He had some very valid points, he had some that kinda went over my head. To be entirely honest, it really just felt like him whining. I’m undecided on my thoughts of him, but regardless of whether or not I like him, he quite obviously got himself nose-deep in drama regularly. It’s not all that unusual that he faced so many problems. 

All in all, just enjoy the fandom for what it is. You don’t even have to identify as a furry to enjoy furry stuff. Trust me, there are pleeeeenty of smaller sectors of this community. They’re all so different. It’s all about finding the right place for you, really. Live your own life and don’t let society’s useless and backless morals stop you from enjoying yourself.


----------



## Donkie (Nov 13, 2018)

you reply for a popcorn emoji, but there is none


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

All I wanted is advice on how to deal with all the hate and I get a fucking dumpster fire.
Good job people.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 13, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> All I wanted is advice on how to deal with all the hate and I get a fucking dumpster fire.
> Good job people.


You also got advice, which is that furries have always been outcasts beyond the fandom.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> I first met @Izzy4895  when I was dusting my 78 volume set of books, "A history of Vulpine Mischief, from Ancient Times to Present"
> 
> And just that _single_ fox has caused an additional two volumes, to be added to the set.
> 
> Clearly this merits that I produce a You Tube video, warning the fandom of our impending doom at the paws of these irresistibly cunning charmers!



I am going to make long threads about the said YouTube video after you release it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 13, 2018)

A third time?!!


----------



## FatalBlackRose (Nov 13, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> All I wanted is advice on how to deal with all the hate and I get a fucking dumpster fire.
> Good job people.


 I gave advice, but if you skip over it- It's your fault dude.


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You also got advice, which is that furries have always been outcasts beyond the fandom.





FatalBlackRose said:


> I gave advice, but if you skip over it- It's your fault dude.


Dw I took yours into account, just curious what others have to say.



Battlechili said:


> A third time?!!



I remember there being only one other thread like this. Where's the second one?


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> I remember there being only one other thread like this. Where's the second one?


forums.furaffinity.net: Kothorix's new video makes me want to stop being a furry.
forums.furaffinity.net: Calling out the YouTube crap....don't fall for it


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 14, 2018)

Umm.... Can we drop the topic? Better to drop it and let it go at this point. (Originally I was not going to post but I am amazed how people cannot simply ignore the thread and move on.)


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 14, 2018)

Please, please stop talking about it. I’m fragile and insecure about my hobby and don’t want to hear about the dark side. Please just stop talking about it so I can pretend everything is alright and rosy in the garden. Please y’all I can’t stop my finger moving the mouse over to the topic despite knowing what’s gonna be inside...oh god I can’t help it...my hand...it just slides over and clicks on the topic and now I have to see it. I just can’t ignore it. Oh god no, oh no what will I do...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2018)

Aznig said:


> Live your own life and don’t let society’s useless and backless morals stop you from enjoying yourself.


This sentence could be taken the wrong way. Just sayin'..


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Please, please stop talking about it. I’m fragile and insecure about my hobby and don’t want to hear about the dark side. Please just stop talking about it so I can pretend everything is alright and rosy in the garden. Please y’all I can’t stop my finger moving the mouse over to the topic despite knowing what’s gonna be inside...oh god I can’t help it...my hand...it just slides over and clicks on the topic and now I have to see it. I just can’t ignore it. Oh god no, oh no what will I do...



So you want us to not ignore controversial and fucked up shit, but also want us to self censor threads about problematic ish? If you really want to take zoosadists to task, then do so, but I don't see why we have to prop up a hitlerite sympathizer to do so. Are you anarchofeminist, or is that symbol a joke to you?


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 14, 2018)

But why? Every group on the planet has those with their issues (especially if it's a popular group) so why let the actions of those people get in the way of what you enjoy?

The _Halo_ fanbase is horrible, but I still like the _Halo_ franchise.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So you want us to not ignore controversial and fucked up shit, but also want us to self censor threads about problematic ish? If you really want to take zoosadists to task, then do so, but I don't see why we have to prop up a hitlerite sympathizer to do so. Are you anarchofeminist, or is that symbol a joke to you?



I've read through FeministFoxFelicia's previous posts and they seem to either be a troll or the absolute definition of what people mock feminists for. 

I wouldn't take anything they say too seriously.


----------



## Aznig (Nov 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This sentence could be taken the wrong way. Just sayin'..



An' ye harm none, do what ye will

Do whatever you want, as long as you’re hurting nobody. Psychologically, emotionally, or physically. Otherwise, do what you must - _just _to clarify lol


----------



## Alv (Nov 14, 2018)

*adds more gasoline*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 14, 2018)

Aznig said:


> An' ye harm none, do what ye will
> 
> Do whatever you want, as long as you’re hurting nobody. Psychologically, emotionally, or physically. Otherwise, do what you must - _just _to clarify lol


I've been on socratese memes to much, because I almost started a debate about the definition of harm for the fun of the philosophical exercise.


----------



## Aznig (Nov 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I've been on socratese memes to much, because I almost started a debate about the definition of harm for the fun of the philosophical exercise.



Of course! There is always that debate. It’s actually one I enjoy thinking about :3 However, most people can generally agree that harm constitutes putting people through physical pain against their will, taking advantage of them, or psychologically terrorizing, etc

(Or at least, this is the “philosophy”? I had in mind when writing that post..)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2018)

Aznig said:


> An' ye harm none, do what ye will
> 
> Do whatever you want, as long as you’re hurting nobody. Psychologically, emotionally, or physically. Otherwise, do what you must - _just _to clarify lol


I could pretty much figure out what you were trying to say going by the rest of what you said.

"Do what you will as long as you do not bring harm to others". 



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I've been on socratese memes to much, because I almost started a debate about the definition of harm for the fun of the philosophical exercise.


Socrates was a fun guy. 

Philosophy is fun talking about all day.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Nov 14, 2018)

Every subculture has it's haters. But all what they state says more about themself as about the subject of their hatred. So let them talk. let them hate if they need it for their salvation. Why should I care? I'm not in the fandom because of their opinion. So just deal with it like the four penguins of madagascar: "Smile and wave!"


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 14, 2018)

It's still fair to say we need to clean up our house of zoosadists. Denounce in word and deed.


----------



## Alv (Nov 14, 2018)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Every subculture has it's haters. But all what they state says more about themself as about the subject of their hatred. So let them talk. let them hate if they need it for their salvation. Why should I care? I'm not in the fandom because of their opinion. So just deal with it like the four penguins of madagascar: "Smile and wave!"



I love the penguins!


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2018)

Zoosadists have nothing to do with furries
The entire concept of us needing to do something about it is silly because its not our responsibility and has nothing to do with us
"But they're also furries"
Okay but something another furry is doing isn't really all that important to any individual person either. You run into a zoosadist? Report em' to the cops. Its not a "furry problem".

This would be like Harry Potter fans getting angry that there was a Harry Potter fan murderer and believing it to be of the utmost pertinence amongst Harry Potter fans to stamp out murderers.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Zoosadists have nothing to do with furries
> The entire concept of us needing to do something about it is silly because its not our responsibility and has nothing to do with us
> "But they're also furries"
> Okay but something another furry is doing isn't really all that important to any individual person either. You run into a zoosadist? Report em' to the cops. Its not a "furry problem".
> ...


The problem is there are enablers and overly tolerant furries in the community, and we can't disown them on a no "true scotsman". If the harry potter had a subset of the fandom inspired by death eaters, that went around killing or attacking minorities I'd expect the fandom to unilaterally disavow them. That hasn't happened in this fandom to the extent it should.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 14, 2018)

me -> draws furries sometimes, vaguely interacts with the community, just runs around with an animal pfp, probably like the majority of furries

What I am to everyone else -> Pedophile, zoophile, into bestiality, yiff yiff x100, fucks in animal costumes, indoctrinate children by luring them in with animal art obviously, "being a furry is a mental illness!", "anthropomorphs are literally bestiality!"

And of course, I'm 100% responsible for all the shitty people who label themselves furry.

Like ya'll, I just want to draw :/


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 14, 2018)

Aznig said:


> An' ye harm none, do what ye will
> 
> Do whatever you want, as long as you’re hurting nobody. Psychologically, emotionally, or physically. Otherwise, do what you must - _just _to clarify lol


Never thought I'd meet another person who knew that creed. Cool.


----------



## Aznig (Nov 14, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Never thought I'd meet another person who knew that creed. Cool.



Words I actually live by hehe


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Zoosadists have nothing to do with furries
> The entire concept of us needing to do something about it is silly because its not our responsibility and has nothing to do with us
> "But they're also furries"
> Okay but something another furry is doing isn't really all that important to any individual person either. You run into a zoosadist? Report em' to the cops. Its not a "furry problem".
> ...


If I see someone being a dumb shit on my non-existent baseball team I tell them to knock it off. Just because you don't want to deal with it doesn't mean it isn't a problem that should be dealt with. No matter how many times people say furries are just individuals, we are a part of a fandom and by definition it is a community of people. We can either let this happen and turn a blind eye or deal with it. Furries are individuals but they are a group too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> baseball team


The furry fandom isn't a team though


Someguy69 said:


> we are a part of a fandom and by definition it is a community of people


We're just a bunch of random unrelated people who all happen to have one particular interest in common.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> The furry fandom isn't a team though
> 
> We're just a bunch of random unrelated people who all happen to have one particular interest in common.


Except our fandom and the ensuing community does assosciate us. That doesn't justify the collective damning of the fandom itself, but any fandom would be expected to decry shitty actions of its members, or be judged as a fandom on the whole. Since a large number of furries tolerate this frankly sickening bullshit, and a larger group tolerates those that tolerates it; we end up looking like we ignore wrong done under our banner in a way that would not fly in any other fandom. When people look in at the fandom outside, they see people litteraly defending zoosadists, pedophiles, and neonazis. And that's before the media companies sensationalize the story.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2018)

So basically you now hate furry is... Because you were bullied into hating them. I'm sorry, but I do not respect that. People like him are quick to blame the entire fandom when one particular person does something horrible. Like people have said, being a furry is an individual experience. No one furry defines what being a furry is.



Massan Otter said:


> If you're going to embrace call-out culture as enthusiastically as you do in your other posts, it would be wise to be a little more thoughtful before throwing out flippant digs about autism.



No kidding. It's like autism is the new retarded these days.


----------



## SmokeFox (Nov 14, 2018)

I don't really agree with this. It seemed like a really pointless video and more of an "I'm going to complain about something for views" type of video. He also tends to overemphasize negative things, so I would take his content with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kumali (Nov 14, 2018)

Who is Kothorix and why should I care?

(Yes, I know, I asked that before on another thread, and got informative and valid answers - but who he is and what he has to say still don't concern me, as far as I can tell, so I'm just asking rhetorically now.)


----------



## Alv (Nov 15, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Zoosadists have nothing to do with furries
> The entire concept of us needing to do something about it is silly because its not our responsibility and has nothing to do with us
> "But they're also furries"
> Okay but something another furry is doing isn't really all that important to any individual person either. You run into a zoosadist? Report em' to the cops. Its not a "furry problem".
> ...



Exactly. Zoosadists are their own thing. There are probably zoosadists lurking in all walks of life. But I don't see anyone defending zoosadists. Even fucking full-blown zoophiles, to the best of my knowledge, hate zoosadists, that's how fucking bad they are.


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 15, 2018)

Found this, it explains my feelings very well.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Nov 16, 2018)

It doesn't seem fair to hate all of the furry fandom, including us over something a bunch of idiots outside the fandom did. 
Actually, I was the real victim of a furry hate-crime myself, not the culprit. I got beat up for being a furry. Did I deserve that?


----------



## Keefur (Nov 16, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> It's honestly kind of hard to do that when you're the literal black sheep of the internet...





JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> That guy was looking for refutations for that Kothorix said, I'm looking for ways to deal with the inevitable hate and death of the fandom that will come out of this.



Look.  I'm a greymuzzle, and I've been in the Fandom for a good, long while.  I help staff and run cons.  I promote cons.  I promote other Furries that are trying to make the Fandom a better place.  There are a lot more Furries out here than you think.  Yes, some Furries are lazy and try to take shortcuts in life.  That usually doesn't work though.  I remember when being a gamer was way worse than being a Furry.  I started gaming long before the advent of Dungeons and Dragons.  I actually knew Gary Gygax, the creator, but that's another story for another time.  I started going to game cons back in the early 70s.  I think all fandoms go through a maturing period.  Gamers were called all manner of names.  Geeks, pencil necks, nerds, brainiacs, whussies, wimps, etc.  The "mainstream" community opinion of gamers were that they were a bunch of basement dwelling, Mountain Dew drinking, forever virgin, mama's boys.  You think Furries have/had it bad? lol  All that is going on is that the Fandom is maturing, just as gaming fandoms did.  The gaming community is trying to hang the mantle of "world's worst Fandom" on us, so that they, themselves can be rid of it.  The truth is that compared to the gaming community, the Furry Fandom is a lot more creative, robust, and accepting (which is a lot healthier).  

If you let yourself become ruled by the drama, it will do just that.  Be your own person.  Who cares if Furry A doesn't like Furry B.  Just go and do your thing.  If someone has a problem with ME being at an event, that is THEIR problem, not mine.  If something doesn't affect me directly, I normally just let it pass on by.  I don't rumor monger.  That is one sure way to raise a bumper crop of drama.  The hardest thing to do is not bear grudges.  Others will do things you don't like or do things to you that are mean and hurtful.  That is just life.  Deal with it.  You don't have to accept it, but you don't have to carry it around like baggage, either.  When I find someone who is absolutely unbearable/offensive (trust me, that is hard to do with me), then I just push them out of my life.  I'll be polite to them, but curt.  I won't seek them out and initiate conversations with them.  They just become background in a crowd.  If you foster a grudge, it eats at you like a cancer, so let it go.  My philosophy it to try to help others, help the Fandom, and be a pleasant person.  Think about the things you say and do within the Fandom.  If you feel that something isn't right, then it probably isn't and you should go seek advice or a mentor.  I talk too much, but this is a hot button topic with me, so I'll let it lie here for right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2018)

Can this thread just fucking DIE and be locked already? Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Alv (Nov 16, 2018)

I can say that a lot shorter honestly. 

How to make the fandom a better place: don't tolerate illegal shit and don't be a dick.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 16, 2018)

Wow now there is and argument about what Zoosadists is or is not morally right? Fun there are people willing to defend animal abusers who harm animals for their sick and twisted pleasures on for giggles.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2018)

*sets up lawnchair, pulls out marshmellows, puts two on stick, and holds out in front* I shouldve done this sooner. But its cold enough now to sit down next to this dumpster fire and not get burned. God! I Love Furries!!


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 16, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Wow now there is and argument about what Zoosadists is or is not morally right? Fun there are people willing to defend animal abusers who harm animals for their sick and twisted pleasures on for giggles.



Yeah no, that's why I deleted my comment because I knew someone was going to come along and take it out of context or spread it around to call me a "defender" 
I'm not "questioning the morality of zoosadism" I'm questioning to what extent do people consider something zoophilic or pedophilic and where we need to draw the line as a community. People consider sexualised anthro art itself zoophilic, feral porn, depiction of animal genetilia on anthros and so on.... _where does it need to stop so we can progress? If no one agrees on anything, then what's the point exactly?
_
Zoophile: a person who is sexually attracted to animals. (assumed to make up 20% of this "community")

Zoosadism: pleasure that an individual gains from the cruelty to animals.

Bestiality: the act of having intercourse with an animal

I think it's pretty clear I'm referencing the *attraction *itself to animals, I don't tolerate harming them and I'm pretty sure most people don't either. Thank you.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 16, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> Yeah no, that's why I deleted my comment because I knew someone was going to come along and take it out of context or spread it around to call me a "defender"
> I'm not "questioning the morality of zoosadism" I'm questioning to what extent do people consider something zoophilic or pedophilic and where we need to draw the line as a community. People consider sexualised anthro art itself zoophilic, feral porn, depiction of animal genetilia on anthros and so on.... _where does it need to stop so we can progress? If no one agrees on anything, then what's the point exactly?
> _
> Zoophile: a person who is sexually attracted to animals. (assumed to make up 20% of this "community")
> ...



Oh, believe me. You would be horrified how many zoosadists exist these days. Of course, that in no way has to be a furry related thing. I know some people who are zoosadists more because they have a grudge against environmentalism or something along those lines. Some people, like the one mentioned in that guy's video, are potentially mentally ill. Sometimes, I don't even know what possesses people to do with stuff like that.


----------



## Simo (Nov 16, 2018)

Keefur said:


> The hardest thing to do is not bear grudges.  Others will do things you don't like or do things to you that are mean and hurtful.  That is just life.  Deal with it.  You don't have to accept it, but you don't have to carry it around like baggage, either.



I appreciated your entire perspective, thanks for the thoughtful post. The part about grudges stood out; for a good while, I used this as a signature line: "I've had a few arguments with people, but I never carry a grudge. You know why? While you're carrying a grudge, they're out dancing." -Buddy Hackett

It's a hard thing, not to carry grudges, but it really pays off in the long run.


----------



## Rochat (Nov 16, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> This video is being recommended to everyone on YouTube, and it not only made me leave the furry fandom but also hate it, not only because of the points in the video which I believe to be true, but the comments are full of anti-furries and are like "gas the furries" and "if furries want to be animals then we have the right to euthanize them" and "gamers rise up", and I care about what people think of the fandom and I didn't want to be made fun of or bullied or thought of negatively anymore.



> New Member
> nO lOngEr a FuRrY..

Lol


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 16, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Oh, believe me. You would be horrified how many zoosadists exist these days. Of course, that in no way has to be a furry related thing. I know some people who are zoosadists more because they have a grudge against environmentalism or something along those lines. Some people, like the one mentioned in that guy's video, are potentially mentally ill. Sometimes, I don't even know what possesses people to do with stuff like that.



Their parents probably never punished their kid when they hurt an animal so they never developed empathy for it's pain. Or maybe they were abused themselves so they use animals as a source of feeling in control. I've read kids who expereince a certain type of abuse will reenact the same abuse on an animal.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> I appreciated your entire perspective, thanks for the thoughtful post. The part about grudges stood out; for a good while, I used this as a signature line: "I've had a few arguments with people, but I never carry a grudge. You know why? While you're carrying a grudge, they're out dancing." -Buddy Hackett
> 
> It's a hard thing, not to carry grudges, but it really pays off in the long run.



Thanks for that,Simo.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> I appreciated your entire perspective, thanks for the thoughtful post. The part about grudges stood out; for a good while, I used this as a signature line: "I've had a few arguments with people, but I never carry a grudge. You know why? While you're carrying a grudge, they're out dancing." -Buddy Hackett
> 
> It's a hard thing, not to carry grudges, but it really pays off in the long run.



Part of me can't help but feel like there are exceptions to that rule. Like what if there's this truly horrible human being, but ignoring that person will only give them more power over others. Someone like, say, a person of power. Wouldn't holding a grudge drive you expose that person's wrongdoings or something?


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Nov 17, 2018)

Well I suggest you judge it yourself 
Things are not always right on the internet .Just think about those myths and gossips.
Sometimes you need to think it deeper. It’s the personal video,so that means it doesn’t 100 present objective. Everyone could have their own opinions.
You know what,before I join here all the things I heard about furry are negative or even sickness, but after I get here , I realize that furry just like other second culture.
They have their special place, and most of us are positive. Just look at those popufur on Twitter or YouTube 
All I want to tell you is,”Don’t conclude it too fast,think it twice.”


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 17, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> Well I suggest you judge it yourself
> Things are not always right on the internet .Just think about those myths and gossips.
> Sometimes you need to think it deeper. It’s the personal video,so that means it doesn’t 100 present objective. Everyone could have their own opinions.
> You know what,before I join here all the things I heard about furry are negative or even sickness, but after I get here , I realize that furry just like other second culture.
> ...


Howlawoooyah!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 17, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> 'm questioning to what extent do people consider something zoophilic or pedophilic and where we need to draw the line as a community. People consider sexualised anthro art itself zoophilic, feral porn, depiction of animal genetilia on anthros and so on.... _where does it need to stop so we can progress? If no one agrees on anything, then what's the point exactly?_


Allow anything in art and only care if someone gives evidence of real world interests in animals or children so as to ensure you're stamping out genuine predators


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Nov 17, 2018)

JohannesburgFriedOil said:


> .... but the comments are full of anti-furries and are like "gas the furries" and "if furries want to be animals then we have the right to euthanize them" and "gamers rise up", and I care about what people think of the fandom and I didn't want to be made fun of or bullied or thought of negatively anymore.



Is that the first Youtube comment section on a furry related video you ever read?
Every furry video get load of such comments with these exact phrases. It's not that we have so many haters, actually we got few. Most people don't give a fuck about some presumably "degenerate faggots" group. In fact furries are troll feed. All that Youtube comment haters are obviously just cheap trolls feasting on furry touched reactions on their cheap hate comments. They can't get that from any other group. Furries seem to be the most prone for whining and emotional reactions.

Grow up and ignore those comments. Actually it's a waste of time even reading comments under furry videos. Well, not just case of furry videos.


----------



## Angelcakes (Nov 17, 2018)

*sigh*

Look, I've been in this fandom for over a decade now. And frankly? This guy is not only a WUSS, he's a total DUMBASS as well. I'm sorry, but when you play stupid games, you win stupid prizes.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Can this thread just fucking DIE and be locked already? Jesus fucking Christ.


(In refrence to this thread)


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 17, 2018)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 17, 2018)

Goodness, this Kathorix guy must be some dude; given all the attention he's getting.. (I've never heard of him, until now).


----------



## Baalf (Nov 17, 2018)

anyone have a video clip from a third Illumination movie that's relevant to this topic?


----------



## JohannesburgFriedOil (Nov 23, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> anyone have a video clip from a third Illumination movie that's relevant to this topic?


I wish I did but I don't.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh, that guy. I admit, his points are spot on about the community from the overly sexual people to the bright coloured fursonas he makes alot of valid points, but I've learnt to deal with it. Am I a furry? Sure. Am I proud? Meh, I don't boast about it.
But the video maker is one of those furry drama channels that I usually despise of anyway, then again I don't like any "furry" related channels.



TacomaTheDeer said:


> (In refrence to this thread)


You greedy dirt bag!

Okay now let's call the mod strike.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 23, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Oh, that guy. I admit, his points are spot on about the community from the overly sexual people to the bright coloured fursonas he makes alot of valid points, but I've learnt to deal with it. Am I a furry? Sure. Am I proud? Meh, I don't boast about it.
> But the video maker is one of those furry drama channels that I usually despise of anyway, then again I don't like any "furry" related channels.
> 
> 
> ...


We’ve already had 3 threads on this topic, I don’t know if this one is still on topic or not tbh


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2018)

Basically this whole thing.


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2018)

*adopts @Fallowfox despite his odor, and and such, from a fox rescue center*

You'll be fine with me, 'lil buddy!


----------



## Baalf (Nov 24, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> We’ve already had 3 threads on this topic, I don’t know if this one is still on topic or not tbh



Because the mods aren't doing their jobs? I remember posting a thread about why furries are no different from other people, and the mods locked it even though it didn't break any rules.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 24, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Because the mods aren't doing their jobs? I remember posting a thread about why furries are no different from other people, and the mods locked it even though it didn't break any rules.


Probably because it descended to chaos

We only have one mod atm, but I think he’s trying his best, he can’t be here all the time


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Nov 24, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Because the mods aren't doing their jobs? I remember posting a thread about why furries are no different from other people, and the mods locked it even though it didn't break any rules.


I even got temporarily banned from the forum because mod took my obvious joke seriously. 
I see the root cause of the forum problem in badly missing "dislike" button. Whenever a real discussion occurs, there are posts some people don't like/disagree with. Because there is no dislike button they use "report" instead. Then the only mod locks the thread "for review because received too many reports". The thread rot's away. Some weeks later mod deletes posts that could possibly touch forums oversensitive rules, users get warnings and bans, thread get unlocked. That's pointless, why to delete posts no one is reading anymore, why to unlock threads forgotten deep in the time?
Wouldn't be better to just let users arguing and let them to mark posts disliked.
There might be even normally collapsed forum section where heated threads could be moved to.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 24, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Probably because it descended to chaos
> 
> We only have one mod atm, but I think he’s trying his best, he can’t be here all the time


Ironically I wanted to post a Gordon Ramsay quote of "Your best isn't good enough!" but again, if it's really just 1 mod then yeah rip.



TabbyTomCat said:


> I even got temporarily banned from the forum because mod took my obvious joke seriously.
> I see the root cause of the forum problem in badly missing "dislike" button. Whenever a real discussion occurs, there are posts some people don't like/disagree with. Because there is no dislike button they use "report" instead. Then the only mod locks the thread "for review because received too many reports". The thread rot's away. Some weeks later mod deletes posts that could possibly touch forums oversensitive rules, users get warnings and bans, thread get unlocked. That's pointless, why to delete posts no one is reading anymore, why to unlock threads forgotten deep in the time?
> Wouldn't be better to just let users arguing and let them to mark posts disliked.
> There might be even normally collapsed forum section where heated threads could be moved to.


Are people really resulting into report if theres no dislike...?
I've lurked on steam forums and I learnt that if you don't like it, you just ignore it especially if it's a thread, I mean you can still give your opinion of disagreeing but that's being constructive and not chaotic... Then again Steam forums are a joke anyway; And to simply tell people to move on won't work since most people can't keep their yap shut about certain stuff.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 24, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Ironically I wanted to post a Gordon Ramsay quote of "Your best isn't good enough!" but again, if it's really just 1 mod then yeah rip.


Yeah, Iirc, there was a major mod strike a couple years ago when imvu bought the forums


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 24, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> *Are people really resulting into report if theres no dislike...?*
> I've lurked on steam forums and I learnt that if you don't like it, you just ignore it especially if it's a thread, I mean you can still give your opinion of disagreeing but that's being constructive and not chaotic... Then again Steam forums are a joke anyway; And to simply tell people to move on won't work since most people can't keep their yap shut about certain stuff.


I suspect that is due to no one reporting as I am thinking people on this forum assume this thread has already been reported. This type of thinking allows threads like these to still be open and turn into dumpster fires.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 24, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah, Iirc, there was a major mod strike a couple years ago when imvu bought the forums


"But it all changed when the imvu nation attacked."

Damn, sounds like something I prob should've seen, mainly so I have more understanding, oh well... Hopefully more mods soon? Maybe.



ZeroVoidTime said:


> I suspect that is due to no one reporting as I am thinking people on this forum assume this thread has already been reported. This type of thinking allows threads like these to still be open and turn into dumpster fires.


Well, you'd be wrong since often people comment "reported." or something stupid on the steam forums, but then again the mods are lazy, and no there isn't just 1 mod like in the case of theses forums, there are even global mods who never do their job.

But yeah, if a thread is out of hand I just like to lurk and watch it burn, though if it's a troll thread/post i'll report; But usually theses threads burn before a mod can even get here in time, even if you had active mods.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Nov 25, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> This type of thinking allows threads like these to still be open and turn into dumpster fires.


What's wrong about this thread? What and why mod should do with that? It even was not off topic until we started discussing moderation. 

Kothorix is a good topic to discuss. If the thread get locked or deleted (no practical difference) someone will start new thread to voice his opinion on the matter.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 26, 2018)

Well as random YouTube users pointed out that recommendations feature led them to the video. The recommendation feature is very obviously flawed and leads to a situation where people who indifferent or hostile to the furry fandom to a video on the toxic parts of the fandom. Unfortunately this causes negative stereotypes reinforced and people in their eyes justified prejudice and hatred towards the furry fandom.


----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2018)

Odd...his video (even though I didn't watch it) makes me want to be even more furry


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 26, 2018)

Well I don't care about what people thinks about furries

I don't exactly need to tell people I'm a furry. OP's reaction to all of this is amusing though


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Well as random YouTube users pointed out that recommendations feature led them to the video. The recommendation feature is very obviously flawed and leads to a situation where people who indifferent or hostile to the furry fandom to a video on the toxic parts of the fandom. Unfortunately this causes negative stereotypes reinforced and people in their eyes justified prejudice and hatred towards the furry fandom.



Basically the same thing that Youtube already does to Feminists, Muslims or Black Lives Matter supporters.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Odd...his video (even though I didn't watch it) makes me want to be even more furry


Maybe it was a secret trick?


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Odd...his video (even though I didn't watch it) makes me want to be even more furry



That's a valid response - the fandom is such a participatory thing that it's important to interact with or contribute the stuff that you do want to see, rather than only responding to the stuff you don't.


----------



## Purple Jackal (Dec 15, 2018)

He the perfect example of running off and blaming a fandom for one asshole. I love the people who think he is some enlightened savoir exposing us, when he just ran off crying over too much petty drama.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Dec 15, 2018)

what a waste of time. i spent 35 minutes watching this sentient fedora talk about furries when i could have been committing hate crimes and animal abuse


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 17, 2018)

people who hate on the fandom for things like pedophillia and assault and animal abuse need to realize that shitty people exist and you can find them literally everywhere, especially on a place like the internet where the biggest assholes sadly have the biggest megaphones. You shouldn't blame an enitre group of people because you foud a few bad apples, and bad apples in a bucket you already didn't like anyway so you really only went in there just to hate on every single fruit you saw. Furries in general aren't bad, it's just the shitty people in the fandom that are bad. And you can't just judge the whole of the fandom for having bad people in it, because than we might as well turn our attention towards literally the rest of the human race.


----------



## Purple Jackal (Dec 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> people who hate on the fandom for things like pedophillia and assault and animal abuse need to realize that shitty people exist and you can find them literally everywhere, especially on a place like the internet where the biggest assholes sadly have the biggest megaphones. You shouldn't blame an enitre group of people because you foud a few bad apples, and bad apples in a bucket you already didn't like anyway so you really only went in there just to hate on every single fruit you saw. Furries in general aren't bad, it's just the shitty people in the fandom that are bad. And you can't just judge the whole of the fandom for having bad people in it, because than we might as well turn our attention towards literally the rest of the human race.



9 times of out 10, they don't care as long they can cry about furries. I alway's find it funny there quick to point out our flaws, but depending on there hobby there slow on the uptake or ignore it.


----------



## rknight (Jan 10, 2019)

yeah...i made a reply video!


----------



## modfox (Jan 10, 2019)

in this fandom if you disagree with someone apparently that makes you a national socialist some how


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2019)

You just HAD to fucking necro.


----------



## Blood_Shift (Jul 18, 2021)

modfox said:


> in this fandom if you disagree with someone apparently that makes you a national socialist some how


Yup. I joined a "peaceful" debate w group of Furries discussing if calling Anthros Furries was stupid or not... Nothing but hate, calling me a clown and such. Wasn't mad though, just reinforced the fact that "lies" told are all true.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 18, 2021)

Blood_Shift said:


> Yup. I joined a "peaceful" debate w group of Furries discussing if calling Anthros Furries was stupid or not... Nothing but hate, calling me a clown and such. Wasn't mad though, just reinforced the fact that "lies" told are all true.


Dude if you don't like us, just leave. We won't be such a bother to you anymore. 
It's really that simple. Go complain about us somewhere else.


----------



## Blood_Shift (Jul 19, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Dude if you don't like us, just leave. We won't be such a bother to you anymore.
> It's really that simple. Go complain about us somewhere else.


Someone can't take a comment.


----------



## BigOof (Jul 19, 2021)

Blood_Shift said:


> Someone can't take a comment.


I just don't know what you hope to accomplish being here, my dude.


----------



## Blood_Shift (Jul 19, 2021)

Blood_Shift said:


> Someone can't take a opinion.





BigOof said:


> I just don't know what you hope to accomplish being here, my dude.


What I please to.


----------



## BigOof (Jul 19, 2021)

Blood_Shift said:


> What I please to.


Oooooo I just got owned. Based and red pilled.


----------



## Blood_Shift (Jul 19, 2021)

BigOof said:


> Oooooo I just got owned. Based and red pilled.


And now you're acting like the ignorant Furry everyone calls your members.


----------



## BigOof (Jul 19, 2021)

Blood_Shift said:


> And now you're acting like the ignorant Furry everyone calls your members.


Omg you're right, Ben Shapiro.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 19, 2021)

Blood_Shift said:


> Yup. I joined a "peaceful" debate w group of Furries discussing if calling Anthros Furries was stupid or not... Nothing but hate, calling me a clown and such. Wasn't mad though, just reinforced the fact that "lies" told are all true.


What happened to cause you to use the forbidden necromancy spells?

Otherwise I usually don’t like “peaceful debates”, not just with furries but anyone period, never goes peaceful.


----------

